# Anyone in NE want a free red shoulder sev



## caribe (Mar 21, 2010)

I have a couple of red shoulder sevs, both are male and the smaller is being bullied.

He is about 4-5" length and in great condition, but the other fish wont let him out the corner of the tank except at feeding times.

He is eating Hikari gold worms etc

Free to pick up.

Newcastle area


----------



## fatlad69 (Oct 22, 2009)

Good luck in finding a new home for him.


----------



## caribe (Mar 21, 2010)

He is a nice fish, but the other larger sev doesnt like him and neither do the oscars. Its a shame as I would rather keep him, but I am not clearing the oscars, and I think if I got rid of the adult sev the bullying would be less but the oscars would still chase him.


----------



## jamesfox (Apr 24, 2007)

if u get no takers,,,take him to heighleygate mention u spoke to me and they will take him,, it better than him getting bullied to death over time


----------



## caribe (Mar 21, 2010)

jamesfox said:


> if u get no takers,,,take him to heighleygate mention u spoke to me and they will take him,, it better than him getting bullied to death over time


I have always been appalled by the conditions there.

Not been in 6 months so could have changed.

He is in perfect condition, no one bites at him and he is a strong eater, I will re home him as im not one to keep something until its "bullied to death"


----------



## jamesfox (Apr 24, 2007)

it been took over, nice lad there called les who will talk the legs off a donkey but he knows his stuff...its a option if your stuck


----------



## The T Lord (Mar 28, 2009)

Lovely fish mate, my dads just sold a trio of these beauties!










They were from Oddball Express so i'm assuming they're imported via Jeff Rapps or Don Conkel. Good luck finding yours a new home


----------

